# Fixied/singlespeed with sealed bearings wheel set



## wesfoster (21 Dec 2017)

My trusty R500s have (I think) begun to come to the end of their life, after around two years of pretty much constant use and hardly any cleaning or servicing. I'm gonna be getting a new bike in either 2018/9, but going to keep this one as my run around and been wanting to try fixed for a while so this looks like the time to do it.

I'm after something decent with sealed bearings and preferably a flip flop hub on the rear. And, might be a little bit of a stretch, but will take quick releases, not essential, but I don't much want to be carrying a spanner. 

If anyone has anything, or can recommend anything, that would be super.

Cheers.


----------



## Sharky (21 Dec 2017)

Planet x seem to have a pair of basic track wheels for £69, but will be nutted. Could be difficult finding a pair with QR or you could try wing nuts.

If switching to SS or fixed have you considered any other issues - different axle widths, chain tensioning?


----------



## Sharky (21 Dec 2017)

Just googled these - https://www.singletrackbikes.co.uk/...MIqvSxrpub2AIVqrvtCh1ugQFqEAQYBCABEgIuXfD_BwE

So you could convert a nutted hub to QR fairly easily.


----------



## addman100 (21 Dec 2017)

I have these Miche Primato wheels from VSprint if they are of interest?
Almost New, flip flop hub with fixed cog and freewheel included.


----------



## wesfoster (21 Dec 2017)

Sharky said:


> Planet x seem to have a pair of basic track wheels for £69, but will be nutted. Could be difficult finding a pair with QR or you could try wing nuts.
> 
> If switching to SS or fixed have you considered any other issues - different axle widths, chain tensioning?



@Sharky Yeah just had a look at those, doesn't say if they're sealed bearings or not though (unless I've just missed it). Looking like the QR is me being overly picky, may just have to start carrying a spanner with me instead. Wing nuts are a no, I was reading up on them the other day and it sounds like they're pretty easy to not do up quite tight enough. I'll bear that converter in mind, it's not something that I need immediately anyway, but could be handy if I get really fed up of nuts. I'm hoping that depending on the wheels they might work with a little bit of spacing, if not though I'll use these https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Halo-Track...Is7TQtYSc2AIVSpPtCh2rUwCzEAQYBCABEgLQhfD_BwE#. My dropouts aren't quite horizontal but do have a little length in them (can't remember what it's called with that design) so I should be able to get just enough tension in the chain 



addman100 said:


> I have these Miche Primato wheels from VSprint if they are of interest?
> Almost New, flip flop hub with fixed cog and freewheel included.



Yeah they look good @addman100 , how much are you thinking for them? Also what's the braking track like on them, can't quite tell on the photos?


----------



## addman100 (22 Dec 2017)

@wesfoster the braking surface on the rear is untouched as the few miles i have used them for have been fixed gear. The front is in excellent condition, the wheels come painted so obviously the rim paint will wear over time.
VSprint wheels are built by Jess Varnish's dad, I've had a set before from him and they have always been reliable. 
I'm looking for £100 including postage. 
I've added some extra photos for you.
Adam


----------



## wesfoster (22 Dec 2017)

Perfect, sounds good. Pm'd you @addman100


----------

